# CDC - Vitamin E acetate is used in e-liquid



## Hooked (14/11/19)

https://www.cdc.gov/tobacco/basic_information/e-cigarettes/severe-lung-disease.html


----------



## Hooked (14/11/19)

WTF???? To have a statement so blatantly false, coming directly from the CDC, is worse than anything else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (14/11/19)

Hooked said:


> WTF???? To have a statement so blatantly false, coming directly from the CDC, is worse than anything else.


What makes my blood boil is whoever is responsible for that information knows it's complete lies!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (14/11/19)

They should have said "unregulated" products and liquids. 

So we take one step forward and two steps back.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (14/11/19)

Think it’s time in the US for the first civil claim against them by the industry, wonder what a judge will have to say on the matter once they have to actually substantiate their statements and so called facts.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (15/11/19)

They appear to have changed the text now to read:



> Vitamin E acetate might be used as an additive, most notably as a thickening agent in THC-containing e-cigarette, or vaping, products. CDC recommends that people should not use e-cigarette, or vaping, products that contain THC, particularly from informal sources like friends, or family, or in-person or online dealers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Stillwaters (15/11/19)

RichJB said:


> They appear to have changed the text now to read:


The comment highlighted by @Hooked is still in the report: refer the tag to the right of the main report titled "For The Public", go to Questions about Vitamin E Acetate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (15/11/19)

Stillwaters said:


> The comment highlighted by @Hooked is still in the report: refer the tag to the right of the main report titled "For The Public", go to Questions about Vitamin E Acetate.



They just don't get it, do they??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stillwaters (16/11/19)

Hooked said:


> They just don't get it, do they??


I don't think they ever will, especially not in public. It's very difficult for an organisation such as this to do an about-face when they've been so firm in their stance. The best we can hope for is that they will slowly stop being so demonising about vaping in their publications and allow their stance to eventually separate vaping of nicotine products and vaping of recreational drugs.

I'm actually surprised that the CDC didn't take a firmer stance against all vaping though, considering that, of the 867 patients with information on the substances used in e-cigarettes, a whopping 11% _reported_ *exclusive* use of nicotine containing juice.

Instead, they mentioned, on at least 2 occasions, that "the CDC recommends that people should not use e-cigarette, or vaping, products *that contain THC*, particularly from informal sources like friends, or family, or in-person or online dealers."

They could and should, however, make a greater distinction between vaping of nicotine products and THC products.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (16/11/19)

I think CDC recognises the strong likelihood that those claiming to vape nic are only doing so to avoid admitting to vaping illegal THC. They won't give nic the all-clear on the off-chance that there might be some people who got sick from nic juices. But it's pretty clear in their warnings that they have isolated unregulated THC juice as the cause.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

